# Gauging interest on a Prince PB-207 Pocket Torch group buy



## germantown rob

Bonggoy got this together the last time and there was big interest. I am looking to get 5 for myself, the price break should start at 12. I am still waiting to hear back at what the price breaks are for sending these to each person that orders. Hear is a link to a thread that reviews them http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21959,

I have had mine for 6 months or more and carry it with me every where, it has dropped down stairs and even off a roof with no problems to be had.

They come in yellow, red, black, and clear
I will post pricing details when they e-mail them to me. In the mean time let's start a list of who is interested.

germantown rob- 5- 2 yellow, 1 clear, 2 black,


----------



## Poriggity

I'd be interested depending on price.
Scott


----------



## Ermo

Im in for 1 red.

Yours worked awesome at the shack and Bonggoy said it was a great lighter also.


----------



## mikey202

I'd like one in black..how much $$$ are we talkin' 'bout?


----------



## xxwaldoxx

Im down for 1 (black)


----------



## germantown rob

Poriggity said:


> I'd be interested depending on price.
> Scott


I am hoping for $22 shipped but I will give definates later when I have them


----------



## Simplified

Put me down for 5. 3 red and 2 black.


----------



## Poriggity

Thanks GermantownRob... Depends on when you need payment. I don't get paid until the 30th.. If the buy holds off until then, count me in.
Scott


----------



## White97Jimmy

I'd be interested in a clear


----------



## germantown rob

Poriggity said:


> Thanks GermantownRob... Depends on when you need payment. I don't get paid until the 30th.. If the buy holds off until then, count me in.
> Scott


I think this will go for a few days before I order so I don't see a problem.


----------



## azherfer

This has been my mainstay lighter for a few years now. Never a problem firing, stands up to some severe abuse, and best of all, it holds a lot of fluid. I go months before having to refill. Highly recommend!


----------



## germantown rob

Definite orders

germantown rob- 5- 2 yellow, 1 clear, 2 black
Ermo- 1 - black
xxwaldoxx - 1 - black
Simplified- 5- 3red, 2 black
White97Jimmy- 1- clear


----------



## RPB67

I am in for a black one !!!


----------



## germantown rob

Definite orders

germantown rob- 5- 2 yellow, 1 clear, 2 black
Ermo- 1 - black
xxwaldoxx - 1 - black
Simplified- 5- 3red, 2 black
White97Jimmy- 1- clear
RPB67- 1- black


----------



## SHOE

*I'm in.*

1 - "*clear*" for me.


----------



## mikey202

1 black please..:w


----------



## germantown rob

Definite orders

germantown rob- 5- 2 yellow, 1 clear, 2 black
Ermo- 1 - black
xxwaldoxx - 1 - black
Simplified- 5- 3red, 2 black
White97Jimmy- 1- clear
RPB67- 1- black
SHOE-1- clear
mikey202- 1-black


----------



## smokepiper

I'm in for a black one

D


----------



## germantown rob

Definite orders

germantown rob- 5- 2 yellow, 1 clear, 2 black
Ermo- 1 - black
xxwaldoxx - 1 - black
Simplified- 5- 3red, 2 black
White97Jimmy- 1- clear
RPB67- 1- black
SHOE-1- clear
mikey202- 1-black
smokepiper-1-black


----------



## MikeZ

Count me in for 1 clear


----------



## germantown rob

germantown rob said:


> Bonggoy got this together the last time and there was big interest. I am looking to get 5 for myself, the price break should start at 12. I am still waiting to hear back at what the price breaks are for sending these to each person that orders. Hear is a link to a thread that reviews them http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21959,
> 
> I have had mine for 6 months or more and carry it with me every where, it has dropped down stairs and even off a roof with no problems to be had.
> 
> They come in yellow, red, black, and clear
> I will post pricing details when they e-mail them to me. In the mean time let's start a list of who is interested.
> 
> germantown rob- 5- 2 yellow, 1 clear, 2 black,


I wanted to add to this that I will not deal with pay-pal so when the time comes I will ask for check or money order for your payments.

I don't think I will hear back from the company that I am placing the order at till late today (hopefully) since they are located in Hong Kong.

Also it looks like the price of these lighters went up from $25 to $27.50 since Ronnie organized the last group buy. I will post the group buy prices when I get them.


----------



## germantown rob

Definite orders

germantown rob- 5- 2 yellow, 1 clear, 2 black
Ermo- 1 - black
xxwaldoxx - 1 - black
Simplified- 5- 3red, 2 black
White97Jimmy- 1- clear
RPB67- 1- black
SHOE-1- clear
mikey202- 1-black
smokepiper-1-black
MikeZ-1-clear


----------



## germantown rob

looks like we are at 18 definates so far.


----------



## nic

I'm interested in one in clear, but waiting on price. Thanks Rob!


----------



## justinphilly-cl

ill take one of each rob... 

lets be clear here... (for you!)

1- yellow
1-black
1-clear..


lol!


----------



## Ermo

germantown rob said:


> Definite orders
> 
> germantown rob- 5- 2 yellow, 1 clear, 2 black
> Ermo- 1 - *red*
> xxwaldoxx - 1 - black
> Simplified- 5- 3red, 2 black
> White97Jimmy- 1- clear
> RPB67- 1- black
> SHOE-1- clear
> mikey202- 1-black
> smokepiper-1-black
> MikeZ-1-clear


Sorry about that. Want a shiny red one, not black.


----------



## ToddziLLa

In for one maybe two!


----------



## germantown rob

Definite orders

germantown rob- 5- 2 yellow, 1 clear, 2 black
Ermo- 1 - red
xxwaldoxx - 1 - black
Simplified- 5- 3red, 2 black
White97Jimmy- 1- clear
RPB67- 1- black
SHOE-1- clear
mikey202- 1-black
smokepiper-1-black
MikeZ-1-clear
justinphilly-3-1 yellow, 1 black, 1 clear (what no red?)


----------



## ToddziLLa

Here is a pic:


----------



## ToddziLLa

Okay, in for two for sure.

germantown rob - 5 - 2 yellow, 1 clear, 2 black
Ermo - 1 - red
xxwaldoxx - 1 - black
Simplified - 5 - 3 red, 2 black
White97Jimmy - 1 - clear
RPB67 - 1 - black
SHOE - 1 - clear
mikey202 - 1 - black
smokepiper - 1 - black
MikeZ - 1 - clear
justinphilly - 3 - 1 yellow, 1 black, 1 clear
ToddziLLa - 2 - 1 black, 1 clear


----------



## Ermo

We're gonna get a great price if this keeps filling up.


----------



## M Thompson

I'm in for a clear.

Cheers,

-M


----------



## M Thompson

I might want two actually, depending on price... 



M Thompson said:


> I'm in for a clear.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> -M


----------



## germantown rob

germantown rob - 5 - 2 yellow, 1 clear, 2 black
Ermo - 1 - red
xxwaldoxx - 1 - black
Simplified - 5 - 3 red, 2 black
White97Jimmy - 1 - clear
RPB67 - 1 - black
SHOE - 1 - clear
mikey202 - 1 - black
smokepiper - 1 - black
MikeZ - 1 - clear
justinphilly - 3 - 1 yellow, 1 black, 1 clear
ToddziLLa - 2 - 1 black, 1 clear
M Thompson- 1 - clear


----------



## icehog3

I could always use a second Rob (clear)....thanks for your efforts.


----------



## germantown rob

Definite orders

germantown rob - 5 - 2 yellow, 1 clear, 2 black
Ermo - 1 - red
xxwaldoxx - 1 - black
Simplified - 5 - 3 red, 2 black
White97Jimmy - 1 - clear
RPB67 - 1 - black
SHOE - 1 - clear
mikey202 - 1 - black
smokepiper - 1 - black
MikeZ - 1 - clear
justinphilly - 3 - 1 yellow, 1 black, 1 clear
ToddziLLa - 2 - 1 black, 1 clear
M Thompson- 1 - clear
icehog3 - 1 - clear


----------



## sirxlaughs

Is this for the Prince Pocket Torch, or the Blazer one?


----------



## NCRadioMan

sirxlaughs said:


> Is this for the Prince Pocket Torch, or the Blazer one?


Notice the thread title. 

:ms NCRM


----------



## sirxlaughs

Put me in for a clear one.


----------



## germantown rob

Definite orders

germantown rob - 5 - 2 yellow, 1 clear, 2 black
Ermo - 1 - red
xxwaldoxx - 1 - black
Simplified - 5 - 3 red, 2 black
White97Jimmy - 1 - clear
RPB67 - 1 - black
SHOE - 1 - clear
mikey202 - 1 - black
smokepiper - 1 - black
MikeZ - 1 - clear
justinphilly - 3 - 1 yellow, 1 black, 1 clear
ToddziLLa - 2 - 1 black, 1 clear
M Thompson- 1 - clear
icehog3 - 1 - clear
sixlaughs - 1 - clear


----------



## cigar_040

Rob, great thing you're doing here !! I got mine on the last GB. Just wanted to share a word or two......

I love mine.......have a clear one, that thing will run forever on one tank !!!!
To the guys getting their first one...... you'll love it !!!! For the guys w/ multiples...... 


Enjoy


----------



## LT Rich

germantown rob said:


> Definite orders
> 
> germantown rob - 5 - 2 yellow, 1 clear, 2 black
> Ermo - 1 - red
> xxwaldoxx - 1 - black
> Simplified - 5 - 3 red, 2 black
> White97Jimmy - 1 - clear
> RPB67 - 1 - black
> SHOE - 1 - clear
> mikey202 - 1 - black
> smokepiper - 1 - black
> MikeZ - 1 - clear
> justinphilly - 3 - 1 yellow, 1 black, 1 clear
> ToddziLLa - 2 - 1 black, 1 clear
> M Thompson- 1 - clear
> icehog3 - 1 - clear
> sixlaughs - 1 - clear
> LT Rich - 1 - TBD


Count me in!

Do the clear ones scratch real easy in your pockets?

LT :gn


----------



## germantown rob

LT Rich said:


> Count me in!
> 
> Do the clear ones scratch real easy in your pockets?
> 
> LT :gn


I don't have a clear one yet but my black one's body doesn't scratch at all, it is the paint on the metal that is wearing off. I use mine for a daily lighter and as a carpenter it takes a lot of abuse in my tool pouch. The only problem I have had with mine is the top filament getting loose. A small pair of pliers or a heavy duty pair of tweezers fixes it right up. It also comes apart easily with a small eye glass Phillips head screw driver. I think it is the best carry lighter I have come across.


----------



## germantown rob

Definite orders

germantown rob - 5 - 2 yellow, 1 clear, 2 black
Ermo - 1 - red
xxwaldoxx - 1 - black
Simplified - 5 - 3 red, 2 black
White97Jimmy - 1 - clear
RPB67 - 1 - black
SHOE - 1 - clear
mikey202 - 1 - black
smokepiper - 1 - black
MikeZ - 1 - clear
justinphilly - 3 - 1 yellow, 1 black, 1 clear
ToddziLLa - 2 - 1 black, 1 clear
M Thompson- 1 - clear
icehog3 - 1 - clear
sixlaughs - 1 - clear
LT Rich - 1 - TBD


----------



## tiptone

One black for sure, I've got two friends at work who will more than likely be interested as well. So one for sure, I'll update again tomorrow.


----------



## germantown rob

Definite orders
germantown rob - 5 - 2 yellow, 1 clear, 2 black
Ermo - 1 - red
xxwaldoxx - 1 - black
Simplified - 5 - 3 red, 2 black
White97Jimmy - 1 - clear
RPB67 - 1 - black
SHOE - 1 - clear
mikey202 - 1 - black
smokepiper - 1 - black
MikeZ - 1 - clear
justinphilly - 3 - 1 yellow, 1 black, 1 clear
ToddziLLa - 2 - 1 black, 1 clear
M Thompson- 1 - clear
icehog3 - 1 - clear
sixlaughs - 1 - clear
LT Rich - 1 - TBD
tiptone - 1 - black


----------



## JPH

Why would anyone need more than one?..srry if this is a stupid question.


----------



## Ermo

Thanks for putting this together Rob!


----------



## MrBill

I'd be interested in: 1 Clear. please.


----------



## germantown rob

Definite orders

germantown rob - 5 - 2 yellow, 1 clear, 2 black
Ermo - 1 - red
xxwaldoxx - 1 - black
Simplified - 5 - 3 red, 2 black
White97Jimmy - 1 - clear
RPB67 - 1 - black
SHOE - 1 - clear
mikey202 - 1 - black
smokepiper - 1 - black
MikeZ - 1 - clear
justinphilly - 3 - 1 yellow, 1 black, 1 clear
ToddziLLa - 2 - 1 black, 1 clear
M Thompson- 1 - clear
icehog3 - 1 - clear
sixlaughs - 1 - clear
LT Rich - 1 - TBD
tiptone - 1 - black
MrBill - 1 - clear


----------



## RPB67

JPH said:


> Why would anyone need more than one?..srry if this is a stupid question.


Good deals are sometimes hard to come by. Shipping is usually a killer. I have three of these. One is at the office, one at home and this one for herfing. Plus I am definately bound to loose one someday !! I hope not though.

But,thanks for putting this together.


----------



## Ashcan Bill

I'd gladly take a red one (a color I might not lose).

Thanks for putting it together Rob.


----------



## cigar_040

LT,

I have a clear one. I don't think it scratches easily. Had mine since July, been in pocket, front seat of truck, backpack, herf case.....etc........

Still looks good to me. I agree w/ Rob though. some of the paint has worn off around the metal part.....I think due to the cap being taken off and put back on repeatedly. 

The more I read this thread......almost makes me want another one !!!!!!  






Must resist..........must resist :r


----------



## SilvrBck

Sign me up for 1 clear. Thanks man!


----------



## germantown rob

Definite orders

germantown rob - 5 - 2 yellow, 1 clear, 2 black
Ermo - 1 - red
xxwaldoxx - 1 - black
Simplified - 5 - 3 red, 2 black
White97Jimmy - 1 - clear
RPB67 - 1 - black
SHOE - 1 - clear
mikey202 - 1 - black
smokepiper - 1 - black
MikeZ - 1 - clear
justinphilly - 3 - 1 yellow, 1 black, 1 clear
ToddziLLa - 2 - 1 black, 1 clear
M Thompson- 1 - clear
icehog3 - 1 - clear
sixlaughs - 1 - clear
LT Rich - 1 - TBD
tiptone - 1 - black
MrBill - 1 - clear
Ashcan - 1 - red
SilvrBck - 1- clear


----------



## RedBaron

How can I resist. Put me down for a Black one.


----------



## germantown rob

Definite orders


germantown rob - 5 - 2 yellow, 1 clear, 2 black
Ermo - 1 - red
xxwaldoxx - 1 - black
Simplified - 5 - 3 red, 2 black
White97Jimmy - 1 - clear
RPB67 - 1 - black
SHOE - 1 - clear
mikey202 - 1 - black
smokepiper - 1 - black
MikeZ - 1 - clear
justinphilly - 3 - 1 yellow, 1 black, 1 clear
ToddziLLa - 2 - 1 black, 1 clear
M Thompson- 1 - clear
icehog3 - 1 - clear
sixlaughs - 1 - clear
LT Rich - 1 - TBD
tiptone - 1 - black
MrBill - 1 - clear
Ashcan - 1 - red
SilvrBck - 1- clear
RedBaron - 1 - black


----------



## Simplified

JPH said:


> Why would anyone need more than one?..srry if this is a stupid question.


Golf bag, Car, smoke room, friend and gift in a trade. Not to mention I needed to keep up with Germantown Rob, you know I can't do that drinking! 

Used a few at the Shack and liked them...


----------



## JPH

Simplified said:


> Golf bag, Car, smoke room, friend and gift in a trade. Not to mention I needed to keep up with Germantown Rob, you know I can't do that drinking!
> 
> Used a few at the Shack and liked them...


I hear ya...You are business partners with DaKlugs..you dont need to keep up with anyone! :w


----------



## scrapiron

Put me down for one Clear. Thanks


----------



## j6ppc

I'm in for a clear if not tool late.

Bests

Jon


----------



## dadof3illinois

Rob, put me down for 2. One black and one clear. Thanks for putting this together!!!


----------



## M Thompson

I'd like to change my order to two black ones, if possible. 

--Mike


----------



## germantown rob

Definite orders

germantown rob - 5 - 2 yellow, 1 clear, 2 black
Ermo - 1 - red
xxwaldoxx - 1 - black
Simplified - 5 - 3 red, 2 black
White97Jimmy - 1 - clear
RPB67 - 1 - black
SHOE - 1 - clear
mikey202 - 1 - black
smokepiper - 1 - black
MikeZ - 1 - clear
justinphilly - 3 - 1 yellow, 1 black, 1 clear
ToddziLLa - 2 - 1 black, 1 clear
M Thompson- 2 - black
icehog3 - 1 - clear
sixlaughs - 1 - clear
LT Rich - 1 - TBD
tiptone - 1 - black
MrBill - 1 - clear
Ashcan - 1 - red
SilvrBck - 1- clear
RedBaron - 1 - black
scrapiron - 1 - clear
j6ppc - 1 - clear
dadof3illinois- 2 - 1 black - 1 clear


----------



## germantown rob

M Thompson said:


> I'd like to change my order to two black ones, if possible.
> 
> --Mike


change has been made


----------



## germantown rob

I still haven't heard back from either company I am trying to get these from so I have buttkiss to tell you all on prices yet or any news at this point. Sorry for the delay but I am confident that with 37 orders so far this will all work out. I am trying to be patient and failing at it :r .


----------



## RedBaron

Come on you half dead mutha fer, you got 3 weeks off, atleast you could do a successful group buy! :r


----------



## germantown rob

RedBaron said:


> Come on you half dead mutha fer, you got 3 weeks off, atleast you could do a successful group buy! :r


Eat my shorts! They are the same ones that I started in on Friday at the herf  .

Ronnie said it took 1-2 days for a response so I am just waiting. If all else fails I will fly over to Hong Kong and pick them up myself.


----------



## jovenhut

Put me down for a clear


----------



## DAFU

1 - yellow

Thanks Rob!


----------



## justinphilly-cl

germantown rob said:


> If all else fails I will fly over to Hong Kong and pick them up myself.


.....besides, the Sake there is REALLY strong, and as I understand it, the have some SERIOUS drugs!


----------



## germantown rob

Definite orders
germantown rob - 6 - 2 yellow, 2 clear, 2 black, 
Ermo - 1 - red
xxwaldoxx - 1 - black
Simplified - 5 - 3 red, 2 black
White97Jimmy - 1 - clear
RPB67 - 1 - black
SHOE - 1 - clear
mikey202 - 1 - black
smokepiper - 1 - black
MikeZ - 1 - clear
justinphilly - 3 - 1 yellow, 1 black, 1 clear
ToddziLLa - 2 - 1 black, 1 clear
M Thompson- 2 - black
icehog3 - 1 - clear
sixlaughs - 1 - clear
LT Rich - 1 - TBD
tiptone - 1 - black
MrBill - 1 - clear
Ashcan - 1 - red
SilvrBck - 1- clear
RedBaron - 1 - black
scrapiron - 1 - clear
j6ppc - 1 - clear
dadof3illinois- 2 - 1 black - 1 clear
jovenhut - 1 - clear
DAFU - 1 - yellow


----------



## germantown rob

Simplified said:


> Golf bag, Car, smoke room, friend and gift in a trade. Not to mention I needed to keep up with Germantown Rob, you know I can't do that drinking!
> 
> Used a few at the Shack and liked them...


better check my order now!


----------



## germantown rob

I am getting a bit worried on the number of lighter we are ordering, not on my end but in getting the order filled in a timely fashion. We have 40 definite and 4 maybes ( Poriggity 1, Nic 1, tiptone 2 for friends)= 44, so I am going to make the cut off at 50. I will keep a list of gorillas that came in after 50 in case we can get as many as we want.


----------



## Jack1000

I'm in if it's not to late.


----------



## germantown rob

Jack1000 said:


> I'm in if it's not to late.


never to late. what color?


----------



## nic

germantown rob said:


> so I am going to make the cut off at 50.


ACK! Ok, make my order a definate then - I don't want to miss this deal!


----------



## germantown rob

nic said:


> ACK! Ok, make my order a definate then - I don't want to miss this deal!


I was saving you a slot, but I will list you as a definite now.


----------



## germantown rob

Definite orders
germantown rob - 6 - 2 yellow, 2 clear, 2 black, 
Ermo - 1 - red
xxwaldoxx - 1 - black
Simplified - 5 - 3 red, 2 black
White97Jimmy - 1 - clear
RPB67 - 1 - black
SHOE - 1 - clear
mikey202 - 1 - black
smokepiper - 1 - black
MikeZ - 1 - clear
justinphilly - 3 - 1 yellow, 1 black, 1 clear
ToddziLLa - 2 - 1 black, 1 clear
M Thompson- 2 - black
icehog3 - 1 - clear
sixlaughs - 1 - clear
LT Rich - 1 - TBD
tiptone - 1 - black
MrBill - 1 - clear
Ashcan - 1 - red
SilvrBck - 1- clear
RedBaron - 1 - black
scrapiron - 1 - clear
j6ppc - 1 - clear
dadof3illinois- 2 - 1 black - 1 clear
jovenhut - 1 - clear
DAFU - 1 - yellow
Nic - 1 - clear
Jack1000 -1 - ?


----------



## Jack1000

germantown rob said:


> never to late. what color?


Clear


----------



## Lewshus

Can I get in for 2?
1 Red
1 Yellow


----------



## oddball

Missed the last one, would love to get in on this. How about a red one?

Many Thanks G-Town


----------



## [OT] Loki

possibly in depending on price.....black


----------



## germantown rob

Definite orders

germantown rob - 6 - 2 yellow, 2 clear, 2 black, 
Ermo - 1 - red
xxwaldoxx - 1 - black
Simplified - 5 - 3 red, 2 black
White97Jimmy - 1 - clear
RPB67 - 1 - black
SHOE - 1 - clear
mikey202 - 1 - black
smokepiper - 1 - black
MikeZ - 1 - clear
justinphilly - 3 - 1 yellow, 1 black, 1 clear
ToddziLLa - 2 - 1 black, 1 clear
M Thompson- 2 - black
icehog3 - 1 - clear
sixlaughs - 1 - clear
LT Rich - 1 - TBD
tiptone - 1 - black
MrBill - 1 - clear
Ashcan - 1 - red
SilvrBck - 1- clear
RedBaron - 1 - black
scrapiron - 1 - clear
j6ppc - 1 - clear
dadof3illinois- 2 - 1 black - 1 clear
jovenhut - 1 - clear
DAFU - 1 - yellow
Nic - 1 - clear
Jack1000 -1 - clear
Lewshus - 2 - 1 red, 1 yellow
oddball - 1 - red


----------



## TideRoll

Why not? How about putting me down for one black one.


----------



## ca21455

I'll go for a red one. Thanks for taking this on!


----------



## [OT] Loki

what kind of fuel do these lighters use?


----------



## White97Jimmy

Butane


----------



## TTgirl

Rob, put me down for one clear. What the heck, if this many are giving it such a ringing endorsement, gotta try it.

Thanks!


----------



## yourchoice

If it's not too late, I'd like to get in on this! Can't decide on a color, so I'll take two, one yellow and one clear.

Thanks for putting this together, and no worries if I'm too late.


----------



## germantown rob

Definite orders

germantown rob - 6 - 2 yellow, 2 clear, 2 black, 
Ermo - 1 - red
xxwaldoxx - 1 - black
Simplified - 5 - 3 red, 2 black
White97Jimmy - 1 - clear
RPB67 - 1 - black
SHOE - 1 - clear
mikey202 - 1 - black
smokepiper - 1 - black
MikeZ - 1 - clear
justinphilly - 3 - 1 yellow, 1 black, 1 clear
ToddziLLa - 2 - 1 black, 1 clear
M Thompson- 2 - black
icehog3 - 1 - clear
sixlaughs - 1 - clear
LT Rich - 1 - TBD
tiptone - 1 - black
MrBill - 1 - clear
Ashcan - 1 - red
SilvrBck - 1- clear
RedBaron - 1 - black
scrapiron - 1 - clear
j6ppc - 1 - clear
dadof3illinois- 2 - 1 black - 1 clear
jovenhut - 1 - clear
DAFU - 1 - yellow
Nic - 1 - clear
Jack1000 -1 - clear
Lewshus - 2 - 1 red, 1 yellow
oddball - 1 - red
TideRoll - 1 - black
ca21455 - 1 - red
TTgirl - 1 - clear
yourchoice - 2 - 1 clear, 1 yellow


----------



## motownflip

I'm in for one. Not sure what color yet.


----------



## Jeff

When is the deadline?


----------



## Big Fame One

I would def be in for one depending on price and if a newb can take part, I would prefer clear or black but in reality would take other colors if it made the ordering easier.


----------



## germantown rob

sirxlaughs said:


> Is this for the Prince Pocket Torch, or the Blazer one?


Do you or any one else know the difference in these two lighters? It seems to me to be the same lighter except a NY wholesaler got the rights to sell them in the us with the name "blazer".........

Never mind I found the answer, at e-bay of all places. http://cgi.ebay.com/Prince-like-BLAZER-Pocket-Torch-Lighter-NEW_W0QQitemZ280017666248QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting Scroll down the page and you will see it. $22.70, the colors are different on e-bay. 
The blazer site has them in identical colors http://blazerproducts.com/lighters/torch.html

Thats all for now.


----------



## germantown rob

Jeff said:


> When is the deadline?


No dead line as of yet, I am still waiting from 2 places in Hong Kong to get back to be. The only limit to this is from their end to fill the order. What color do you want Jeff?

This has got me thinking about contacting Blazer in Ny to see what they can do. That would mean ordering the lighters to me and shipping them out to everyone myself. The advantage to this would be making these lighters available to all gorillas all the time. I'll sleep on it and see if Hong Kong doesn't make my decision for me.


----------



## germantown rob

yourchoice said:


> If it's not too late, I'd like to get in on this! Can't decide on a color, so I'll take two, one yellow and one clear.
> 
> Thanks for putting this together, and no worries if I'm too late.


I would of thought with a user name like yours you would have let me choose the colors.


----------



## Moosie

I'm in for (2) black.


----------



## justinphilly-cl

germantown rob said:


> I would of thought with a user name like yours you would have let me choose the colors.


now THAT was funny!


----------



## BeerDefender

Any word on the price yet?


----------



## yacno

Please put me down for two, 1 clear and 1 black.

Thanks for doing the leg work.

yac


----------



## germantown rob

Definite orders

germantown rob - 6 - 2 yellow, 2 clear, 2 black, 
Ermo - 1 - red
xxwaldoxx - 1 - black
Simplified - 5 - 3 red, 2 black
White97Jimmy - 1 - clear
RPB67 - 1 - black
SHOE - 1 - clear
mikey202 - 1 - black
smokepiper - 1 - black
MikeZ - 1 - clear
justinphilly - 3 - 1 yellow, 1 black, 1 clear
ToddziLLa - 2 - 1 black, 1 clear
M Thompson- 2 - black
icehog3 - 1 - clear
sixlaughs - 1 - clear
LT Rich - 1 - TBD
tiptone - 1 - black
MrBill - 1 - clear
Ashcan - 1 - red
SilvrBck - 1- clear
RedBaron - 1 - black
scrapiron - 1 - clear
j6ppc - 1 - clear
dadof3illinois- 2 - 1 black - 1 clear
jovenhut - 1 - clear
DAFU - 1 - yellow
Nic - 1 - clear
Jack1000 -1 - clear
Lewshus - 2 - 1 red, 1 yellow
oddball - 1 - red
TideRoll - 1 - black
ca21455 - 1 - red
TTgirl - 1 - clear
yourchoice - 2 - 1 clear, 1 yellow
motownflip - 1 - ?
Jeff - ? - ?
Moosie - 2 - black
Yacno- 2 - 1 clear, 1 black


----------



## germantown rob

Big Fame One said:


> I would def be in for one depending on price and if a newb can take part, I would prefer clear or black but in reality would take other colors if it made the ordering easier.


You are on the *Maybe list* Still no word on price.


----------



## germantown rob

*Please do not place any more orders. When I receive info from the vendor I will post again to let every one know prices and if I can get more orders. Thank you,

Rob*


----------



## ToddziLLa

If you decide to get these from NY I'm out. No child lock for me! :tg


----------



## germantown rob

ToddziLLa said:


> If you decide to get these from NY I'm out. No child lock for me! :tg


I have decided against it, I know how good the Prince is and don't want to take any chances on the blazer.


----------



## Ermo

Excellent decision Rob. I wouldn't want the child lock either.


----------



## germantown rob

germantown rob said:
 

> *Please do not place any more orders. When I receive info from the vendor I will post again to let every one know prices and if I can get more orders. Thank you,
> 
> Rob*


:tpd:


----------



## TideRoll

Thanks for taking the time to put this together.


----------



## yourchoice

germantown rob said:


> I would of thought with a user name like yours you would have let me choose the colors.


:r Honestly, I wouldn't have had a problem with that. So long as it works!


----------



## germantown rob

*I have received a response and the lighter price it is $22 shipped to each address. I am not opening this up for any new orders yet, however I will contact the few on the maybe list to see if they want to get in.

Stand by for further instructions.  *


----------



## RPB67

Awesome

Just give me payment instructions and when I get back from mini- vacation on Monday I will get this done.


----------



## xxwaldoxx

Sounds great, thanks for organizing this Rob.

Hey, since the price seems really good, is there any way to possibly bump my order from 1 to 2 lighters 

If we are locked into a total number of lighters thats fine also.

Thanks


----------



## SHOE

germantown rob said:


> *Stand by for further instructions.  *


Patiently waiting...










Thanks againg, Rob, for doing all of this!!


----------



## germantown rob

Definite orders

germantown rob - 7- 2 yellow, 2 clear, 2 black, 1 red
Ermo - 1 - red
xxwaldoxx - 2 - black
Simplified - 5 - 3 red, 2 black
White97Jimmy - 1 - clear
RPB67 - 1 - black
SHOE - 1 - clear
mikey202 - 1 - black
smokepiper - 1 - black
MikeZ - 1 - clear
justinphilly - 3 - 1 yellow, 1 black, 1 clear
ToddziLLa - 2 - 1 black, 1 clear
M Thompson- 2 - black
icehog3 - 1 - clear
sixlaughs - 1 - clear
LT Rich - 1 - TBD
tiptone - 1 - black
MrBill - 1 - clear
Ashcan - 1 - red
SilvrBck - 1- clear
RedBaron - 1 - black
scrapiron - 1 - clear
j6ppc - 1 - clear
dadof3illinois- 2 - 1 black - 1 clear
jovenhut - 1 - clear
DAFU - 1 - yellow
Nic - 1 - clear
Jack1000 -1 - clear
Lewshus - 2 - 1 red, 1 yellow
oddball - 1 - red
[OT]Loki - 1 - black
TideRoll - 1 - black
ca21455 - 1 - red
TTgirl - 1 - clear
yourchoice - 2 - 1 clear, 1 yellow
motownflip - 1 - ?
Jeff - ? - ?
Big Fame One - 1 - black
Moosie - 2 - black
Yacno- 2 - 1 clear, 1 black


----------



## germantown rob

germantown rob said:


> Definite orders
> 
> germantown rob - 7- 2 yellow, 2 clear, 2 black, 1 red
> Ermo - 1 - red
> xxwaldoxx - 2 - black
> Simplified - 5 - 3 red, 2 black
> White97Jimmy - 1 - clear
> RPB67 - 1 - black
> SHOE - 1 - clear
> mikey202 - 1 - black
> smokepiper - 1 - black
> MikeZ - 1 - clear
> justinphilly - 3 - 1 yellow, 1 black, 1 clear
> ToddziLLa - 2 - 1 black, 1 clear
> M Thompson- 2 - black
> icehog3 - 1 - clear
> sixlaughs - 1 - clear
> LT Rich - 1 - TBD
> tiptone - 1 - black
> MrBill - 1 - clear
> Ashcan - 1 - red
> SilvrBck - 1- clear
> RedBaron - 1 - black
> scrapiron - 1 - clear
> j6ppc - 1 - clear
> dadof3illinois- 2 - 1 black - 1 clear
> jovenhut - 1 - clear
> DAFU - 1 - yellow
> Nic - 1 - clear
> Jack1000 -1 - clear
> Lewshus - 2 - 1 red, 1 yellow
> oddball - 1 - red
> [OT]Loki - 1 - black
> TideRoll - 1 - black
> ca21455 - 1 - red
> TTgirl - 1 - clear
> yourchoice - 2 - 1 clear, 1 yellow
> motownflip - 1 - ?
> Jeff - ? - ?
> Big Fame One - 1 - black
> Moosie - 2 - black
> Yacno- 2 - 1 clear, 1 black


Everyone please look over the list and make sure I have # of lighters correct and color correct. If I have missed your name and order and you posted here before the cut off let me know.


----------



## motownflip

I guess I'll take a black one. Thanks for setting this up!


----------



## germantown rob

Definite orders

germantown rob - 7- 2 yellow, 2 clear, 2 black, 1 red
Ermo - 1 - red *
xxwaldoxx - 2 - black
Simplified - 5 - 3 red, 2 black *
White97Jimmy - 1 - clear
RPB67 - 1 - black *
SHOE - 1 - clear
mikey202 - 1 - black
smokepiper - 1 - black
MikeZ - 1 - clear
justinphilly - 3 - 1 yellow, 1 black, 1 clear
ToddziLLa - 2 - 1 black, 1 clear *
M Thompson- 2 - black
icehog3 - 1 - clear *
sixlaughs - 1 - clear
LT Rich - 1 - TBD **
tiptone - 1 - black
MrBill - 1 - clear
Ashcan - 1 - red
SilvrBck - 1- clear
RedBaron - 1 - black *
scrapiron - 1 - clear
j6ppc - 1 - clear
dadof3illinois- 2 - 1 black - 1 clear
jovenhut - 1 - clear
DAFU - 1 - yellow *
Nic - 1 - clear
Jack1000 -1 - clear
Lewshus - 2 - 1 red, 1 yellow
oddball - 1 - red
[OT]Loki - 1 - black
TideRoll - 1 - black
ca21455 - 1 - red
TTgirl - 1 - clear
yourchoice - 2 - 1 clear, 1 yellow
motownflip - 1 - ?
Jeff - ? - ?
Big Fame One - 1 - black
Moosie - 2 - black
Yacno- 2 - 1 clear, 1 black

* means I will accept a personal check, all other orders are to be paid with a money order.

** Means No Payment necessary


----------



## mikey202

Yes..1 black..If you post your address I will send Money order today..thanks


----------



## germantown rob

I know in my 1st post I said I would take a personal check or money order, I apologize for retracting the personal check option (accept from those I know personally). I have received some horror stories about bounced checks, my bank will charge me $30 for a bounced check. I don't want to have any bad feeling towards any of you so money order only. Pay Enemy will never get my business! You can get money orders at almost any convenient store for $.50 on every $100, some banks charge a lot more than this.

Now for Your Further Instructions

1- With payment send me your address, phone number, and user name.

2- Send payment to:

Rob Wiedemann
6254 Wissahickon ave
Philadelphia Pa 19144

3- I will post again when I will want you to PM me with above info, this way I can do a lot of cut and paste for the excel file they want. I need to do some house keeping on my pm box before that.

4- *Order will be made when all payments are received*

5- I will be sending info to the vendor today on quantity and colors. If there is a problem with them filling the order because of stock I will deal with that when it comes up. I don't think we will have a problem other than some orders may take a little longer to fill.

Thank you, come again.


----------



## RPB67

Got me before I left Rob !

Bravo ! Excellent job on this. Payment mailed to you today.


----------



## germantown rob

germantown rob said:


> I know in my 1st post I said I would take a personal check or money order, I apologize for retracting the personal check option (accept from those I know personally). I have received some horror stories about bounced checks, my bank will charge me $30 for a bounced check. I don't want to have any bad feeling towards any of you so money order only. Pay Enemy will never get my business! You can get money orders at almost any convenient store for $.50 on every $100, some banks charge a lot more than this.
> 
> Now for Your Further Instructions
> 
> 1- With payment send me your address, phone number, and user name.
> 
> 2- Send payment to:
> 
> Rob Wiedemann
> 6254 Wissahickon ave
> Philadelphia Pa 19144
> 
> 3- I will post again when I will want you to PM me with above info, this way I can do a lot of cut and paste for the excel file they want. I need to do some house keeping on my pm box before that.
> 
> 4- *Order will be made when all payments are received*
> 
> 5- I will be sending info to the vendor today on quantity and colors. If there is a problem with them filling the order because of stock I will deal with that when it comes up. I don't think we will have a problem other than some orders may take a little longer to fill.
> 
> Thank you, come again.


:tpd:


----------



## germantown rob

*LT Rich has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.*

I need your choice of color, I will be informing the vendor today about quantity and colors. Also PM me your address and phone # for ordering purposes.
I will not accept any payment from you, it is the least I can do for your services to this contry and for all those you took care of while away.

Thank you,
Rob


----------



## mikey202

Payment mailed today


----------



## oddball

Payment mailed today.

Many thanks Rob


----------



## ToddziLLa

How much are they again? I would like to know an exact amount. Slap me if I missed it.


----------



## germantown rob

germantown rob said:


> *I have received a response and the lighter price it is $22 shipped to each address. I am not opening this up for any new orders yet, however I will contact the few on the maybe list to see if they want to get in.
> 
> Stand by for further instructions.  *


:tpd:


----------



## JPH

ToddziLLa said:


> How much are they again? I would like to know an exact amount. Slap me if I missed it.


22 shipped...


----------



## germantown rob

germantown rob said:


> Definite orders
> 
> germantown rob - 7- 2 yellow, 2 clear, 2 black, 1 red
> Ermo - 1 - red *
> xxwaldoxx - 2 - black
> Simplified - 5 - 3 red, 2 black *
> White97Jimmy - 1 - clear
> RPB67 - 1 - black *
> SHOE - 1 - clear
> mikey202 - 1 - black
> smokepiper - 1 - black
> MikeZ - 1 - clear
> justinphilly - 3 - 1 yellow, 1 black, 1 clear
> ToddziLLa - 2 - 1 black, 1 clear *
> M Thompson- 2 - black
> icehog3 - 1 - clear *
> sixlaughs - 1 - clear
> LT Rich - 1 - TBD **
> tiptone - 1 - black
> MrBill - 1 - clear
> Ashcan - 1 - red
> SilvrBck - 1- clear
> RedBaron - 1 - black *
> scrapiron - 1 - clear
> j6ppc - 1 - clear
> dadof3illinois- 2 - 1 black - 1 clear
> jovenhut - 1 - clear
> DAFU - 1 - yellow *
> Nic - 1 - clear
> Jack1000 -1 - clear
> Lewshus - 2 - 1 red, 1 yellow
> oddball - 1 - red
> [OT]Loki - 1 - black
> TideRoll - 1 - black
> ca21455 - 1 - red
> TTgirl - 1 - clear
> yourchoice - 2 - 1 clear, 1 yellow
> motownflip - 1 - ?
> Jeff - ? - ?
> Big Fame One - 1 - black
> Moosie - 2 - black
> Yacno- 2 - 1 clear, 1 black
> 
> * means I will accept a personal check, all other orders are to be paid with a money order.
> 
> ** Means No Payment necessary


*Everyone please look over the list and make sure I have # of lighters correct and color correct. If I have missed your name and order and you posted here before the cut off let me know.*


----------



## germantown rob

ToddziLLa said:


> How much are they again? I would like to know an exact amount. Slap me if I missed it.


:sl


----------



## ToddziLLa

germantown rob said:


> :sl


Thank you.


----------



## justinphilly-cl

germantown rob said:


> Definite orders
> 
> justinphilly - 3 - 1 yellow, 1 black, 1 clear
> 
> * means I will accept a personal check, all other orders are to be paid with a money order.
> 
> ** Means No Payment necessary


you mean, you ACTUALLY want mone from me???


----------



## motownflip

please make my color black.


----------



## germantown rob

motownflip said:


> please make my color black.


I have you down for black, not sure what happened with the above.


----------



## germantown rob

Definite orders

germantown rob - 7- 2 yellow, 2 clear, 2 black, 1 red
Ermo - 1 - red *
xxwaldoxx - 2 - black
Simplified - 5 - 3 red, 2 black *
White97Jimmy - 1 - clear
RPB67 - 1 - black *
SHOE - 1 - clear
mikey202 - 1 - black
smokepiper - 1 - black
MikeZ - 1 - clear
justinphilly - 3 - 1 yellow, 1 black, 1 clear
ToddziLLa - 2 - 1 black, 1 clear *
M Thompson- 2 - black
icehog3 - 1 - clear *
sixlaughs - 1 - clear
LT Rich - 1 - TBD **
tiptone - 3 - black, ? ?
MrBill - 1 - clear
Ashcan - 1 - red
SilvrBck - 1- clear
RedBaron - 1 - black *
scrapiron - 1 - clear
j6ppc - 1 - clear
dadof3illinois- 2 - 1 black - 1 clear
jovenhut - 1 - clear
DAFU - 1 - yellow *
Nic - 1 - clear
Jack1000 -1 - clear
Lewshus - 2 - 1 red, 1 yellow
oddball - 1 - red
[OT]Loki - 1 - black
TideRoll - 1 - black
ca21455 - 1 - red
TTgirl - 1 - clear
yourchoice - 2 - 1 clear, 1 yellow
motownflip - 1 - black
Jeff - ? - ?
Big Fame One - 1 - black
Moosie - 2 - black
Yacno- 2 - 1 clear, 1 black

* means I will accept a personal check, all other orders are to be paid with a money order.

** Means No Payment necessary

*Everyone please look over the list and make sure I have # of lighters correct and color correct. If I have missed your name and order and you posted here before the cut off let me know.*


----------



## germantown rob

*More Further Instructions*

*Please scroll up to see any missed info, price, my addy and so on.

I am going to open the flood gates to my pm box. Pm me your address, phone number, user name (I know it is there in the upper left conner of a pm but this is for cut and paste reasons), and number of lighters and color.

The vendor requires the phone number, I don't know why, I will promise not to give your number to any one else and I promise not to crank call you  .

In subject just put- Lighters*


----------



## nic

PM sent.

So, the vendor is shipping, but you're collecting payment?


----------



## germantown rob

nic said:


> PM sent.
> 
> So, the vendor is shipping, but you're collecting payment?


Correct, I need to make payment in full, then they will ship everything out.


----------



## Ashcan Bill

Done deal Rob. Dropped a postal M.O. in the mail this afternoon. 

Muy Gracias.


----------



## MrBill

PM sent! Thanks again.


----------



## germantown rob

:tpd:


germantown rob said:


> *More Further Instructions*
> 
> *Please scroll up to see any missed info, price, my addy and so on.
> 
> I am going to open the flood gates to my pm box. Pm me your address, phone number, user name (I know it is there in the upper left conner of a pm but this is for cut and paste reasons), and number of lighters and color.
> 
> The vendor requires the phone number, I don't know why, I will promise not to give your number to any one else and I promise not to crank call you  .
> 
> In subject just put- Lighters*


----------



## xxwaldoxx

Ashcan Bill said:


> Done deal Rob. Dropped a postal M.O. in the mail this afternoon.
> 
> Muy Gracias.


Same here

Got the postal money order out early this afternoon. Since your soo close, (within 50 miles) you should have it by Monday

Thanks again
-Walt


----------



## germantown rob

*I have received a response and the lighter price it is $22 shipped to each address. I am not opening this up for any new orders yet, however I will contact the few on the maybe list to see if they want to get in.

Now for Your Further Instructions

1- With payment send me your address, phone number, and user name.

2- Send payment to:

Rob Wiedemann
6254 Wissahickon ave
Philadelphia Pa 19144

3- I will post again when I will want you to PM me with above info, this way I can do a lot of cut and paste for the excel file they want. I need to do some house keeping on my pm box before that.

4- Order will be made when all payments are received

5- I will be sending info to the vendor today on quantity and colors. If there is a problem with them filling the order because of stock I will deal with that when it comes up. I don't think we will have a problem other than some orders may take a little longer to fill.

Thank you, come again.

More Further Instructions

I am going to open the flood gates to my pm box. Pm me your address, phone number, user name (I know it is there in the upper left conner of a pm but this is for cut and paste reasons), and number of lighters and color.

The vendor requires the phone number, I don't know why, I will promise not to give your number to any one else and I promise not to crank call you .

In subject just put- Lighters*


----------



## yourchoice

germantown rob said:


> If there is a problem with them filling the order because of stock I will deal with that when it comes up. I don't think we will have a problem other than some orders may take a little longer to fill.
> 
> Thank you, come again.


If there's a problem with anything I picked, you can change the selection. Yourchoice.

Seriously Rob, thanks for putting this together. I'm looking forward to use this badboy!


----------



## scrapiron

PM'd info.
MO will go out tomorrow. You can change color of mine if you need to.

Thanks again! :dr 
Billy


----------



## Gurkha

I'm in for one.


----------



## germantown rob

Gurkha said:


> I'm in for one.


Sorry no new orders.


----------



## germantown rob

germantown rob said:


> *I have received a response and the lighter price it is $22 shipped to each address. I am not opening this up for any new orders yet, however I will contact the few on the maybe list to see if they want to get in.
> 
> Now for Your Further Instructions
> 
> 1- With payment send me your address, phone number, and user name.
> 
> 2- Send payment to:
> 
> Rob Wiedemann
> 6254 Wissahickon ave
> Philadelphia Pa 19144
> 
> 3- I will post again when I will want you to PM me with above info, this way I can do a lot of cut and paste for the excel file they want. I need to do some house keeping on my pm box before that.
> 
> 4- Order will be made when all payments are received
> 
> 5- I will be sending info to the vendor today on quantity and colors. If there is a problem with them filling the order because of stock I will deal with that when it comes up. I don't think we will have a problem other than some orders may take a little longer to fill.
> 
> Thank you, come again.
> 
> More Further Instructions
> 
> I am going to open the flood gates to my pm box. Pm me your address, phone number, user name (I know it is there in the upper left conner of a pm but this is for cut and paste reasons), and number of lighters and color.
> 
> The vendor requires the phone number, I don't know why, I will promise not to give your number to any one else and I promise not to crank call you .
> 
> In subject just put- Lighters*


Sorry no new orders are being taken.


----------



## MrBill

germantown rob said:


> *.
> 
> 2- Send payment to:
> 
> Rob Wiedemann
> *


Do you want to MO made out to Rob, Robert, or Cash????

Thanks again!!


----------



## germantown rob

MrBill said:


> Do you want to MO made out to Rob, Robert, or Cash????
> 
> Thanks again!!


Rob or Robert is fine, not to cash.


----------



## MrBill

germantown rob said:


> Rob or Robert is fine, not to cash.


The M.O. is in todays mail. You could have it by Monday.


----------



## bonggoy

germantown rob said:


> Rob or Robert is fine, not to cash.


ROBERT!!! ... hehehe ...

BTW, excellent work on the group buy.


----------



## jovenhut

Sent PM and MO. Thanks for organizing this buy. I would of never even thought of buying this lighter on my own


----------



## DAFU

Thanks for putting this together Rob!
My MO went out today.


----------



## germantown rob

bonggoy said:


> ROBERT!!! ... hehehe ...
> 
> BTW, excellent work on the group buy.


My brother calls me robby.


----------



## White97Jimmy

Payment went out yesterday


----------



## scrapiron

germantown rob said:


> My brother calls me robby.


And aren't we all your brothers?


----------



## j6ppc

Payment and PM sent


----------



## Moosie

Please add my name to the list the of *"Thankers"*.
PM and M.O. sent yesterday.


----------



## RPB67

Looks like its moving right along !


----------



## Big Fame One

MO and info in todays mail sir, thanks again for organizing this buy.


----------



## germantown rob

*I have received a response and the lighter price it is $22 shipped to each address. I am not opening this up for any new orders yet, however I will contact the few on the maybe list to see if they want to get in.

Now for Your Further Instructions

1- With payment send me your address, phone number, and user name.

2- Send payment to:

Rob Wiedemann
6254 Wissahickon ave
Philadelphia Pa 19144

3- I will post again when I will want you to PM me with above info, this way I can do a lot of cut and paste for the excel file they want. I need to do some house keeping on my pm box before that.

4- Order will be made when all payments are received

5- I will be sending info to the vendor today on quantity and colors. If there is a problem with them filling the order because of stock I will deal with that when it comes up. I don't think we will have a problem other than some orders may take a little longer to fill.

Thank you, come again.

More Further Instructions

I am going to open the flood gates to my pm box. Pm me your address, phone number, user name (I know it is there in the upper left conner of a pm but this is for cut and paste reasons), and number of lighters and color.

The vendor requires the phone number, I don't know why, I will promise not to give your number to any one else and I promise not to crank call you .

In subject just put- Lighters*


----------



## SilvrBck

$$$ sent today.


----------



## Jack1000

payment sent


----------



## RPB67

PM sent 

Payment sent


----------



## ToddziLLa

My rubber check is on the way ice cream boy.


----------



## Ermo

Mine went out saturday....


----------



## germantown rob

Great job everybody! I have received 5 payments already and I believe 28 addresses. That leaves about 10 addresses I need. 

To those that didn't get to order a lighter and want one keep checking back here to see any further news.


----------



## yacno

I mailed my payment on Saturday.
Thanks.


----------



## smokepiper

MO will go out tomorrow morning. 

Thanks for putting this together.

D


----------



## germantown rob

*I have received a response and the lighter price it is $22 shipped to each address. I am not opening this up for any new orders yet, however I will contact the few on the maybe list to see if they want to get in.

Now for Your Further Instructions

1- With payment send me your address, phone number, and user name.

2- Send payment to:

Rob Wiedemann
6254 Wissahickon ave
Philadelphia Pa 19144

3- I will post again when I will want you to PM me with above info, this way I can do a lot of cut and paste for the excel file they want. I need to do some house keeping on my pm box before that.

4- Order will be made when all payments are received

5- I will be sending info to the vendor today on quantity and colors. If there is a problem with them filling the order because of stock I will deal with that when it comes up. I don't think we will have a problem other than some orders may take a little longer to fill.

Thank you, come again.

More Further Instructions

I am going to open the flood gates to my pm box. Pm me your address, phone number, user name (I know it is there in the upper left conner of a pm but this is for cut and paste reasons), and number of lighters and color.

The vendor requires the phone number, I don't know why, I will promise not to give your number to any one else and I promise not to crank call you .

In subject just put- Lighters*


----------



## germantown rob

bump


----------



## motownflip

pm and mo sent


----------



## germantown rob

I have been a little worried about ordering 62 lighters and the vendor not having that in stock, the good news is they have plenty of stock and are saving the lighters and colors for us until I order. I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## germantown rob

I am waiting on five addresses and one maybe, Jeff you have no choice since I ordered many extra for myself you will get one of mine when I see you next.

I am leaving for vacation Sept 1st- 8th, I don't think I will have received all the payments by this Friday, I will let everyone know about the order day when the week moves on.


----------



## yourchoice

Rob

Sent M/O out today. Pretty close to you, so you should receive it either tomorrow or Thursday.

THanks again for putting this together!


----------



## MrBill

germantown rob said:


> I am waiting on five addresses and one maybe, Jeff you have no choice since I ordered many extra for myself you will get one of mine when I see you next.


Could you post a list of payments received? That way if a payment gets lost or something it can be taken care of.


----------



## germantown rob

*Here is a list of payments I have received to date:*

DAFU
White97Jimmy
Oddball
CA21455
Jovenhut
Ashcan Bill
xxwaldoxx
MrBill
Mikey202
RedBaren
Moosie


----------



## Ermo

Rob mine went out Saturday, you should have it by now. Hope it makes it!!


----------



## germantown rob

*Here is a list of payments I have received to date:*

Ermo
DAFU
ToddziLLa
White97Jimmy
Oddball
CA21455
Jovenhut
tiptone
Simplified
Ashcan Bill
yourchoice
xxwaldoxx
MrBill
Mikey202
RPB67
RedBaren
motownflip
Moosie

I can't believe I was just at justinphilly's house and forgot to get money from him, we even talked about it.:sl


----------



## RPB67

I guess my payment made it. 

Thanks again Rob !


----------



## TideRoll

Money Order went out today. I think I already PM'd you the otther stuff, but I also included it with the MO.


DC: 0306 1070 0002 2936 0524


Thanks again.


----------



## tabacos

Hi Guys, Is it too late to get one ?


----------



## germantown rob

tabacos said:


> Hi Guys, Is it too late to get one ?


This one is closed but check back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## germantown rob

*Here is a list of payments I have received to date:*

Ermo
DAFU
ToddziLLa
White97Jimmy
SilvrBck
MikeZ
Oddball
CA21455
Jovenhut
Big Fame One
tiptone
Simplified
Ashcan Bill
yourchoice
xxwaldoxx
Scrapiron
MrBill
Mikey202
RPB67
smokepiper
RedBaren
motownflip
Jack1000
Moosie


----------



## smokepiper

Woohoo!!! New Lighter here I come.

Thanks again

D


----------



## nic

MO in the mail today. Thanks Rob!


----------



## scrapiron

Is there anyone who has not sent their MO yet?


----------



## germantown rob

I will be placing the order on 9/12/06. I will be away from this sat till the following sat. If you have not sent out your money by the 7th then I will not place your order. There are exceptions to every rule but make it private with pm's to me.


----------



## RPB67

germantown rob said:


> I will be placing the order on 9/12/06. I will be away from this sat till the following sat. If you have not sent out your money by the 7th then I will not place your order. There are exceptions to every rule but make it private with pm's to me.


Have a nice vacation !

Well deserved after organizing this group buy.


----------



## germantown rob

RPB67 said:


> Have a nice vacation !
> 
> Well deserved after organizing this group buy.


Thank you. Most people want sunny weather at the beech, I just want big waves and storms can aid in this  . Surf for a week, come home for justinphilly's wedding, then the following sat. go to a herf at Mahogony's, not a bad start to sept.


----------



## germantown rob

germantown rob said:


> *Here is a list of payments I have received to date:*
> 
> Ermo
> DAFU
> ToddziLLa
> White97Jimmy
> SilvrBck
> MikeZ
> Oddball
> CA21455
> Jovenhut
> Big Fame One
> tiptone
> Simplified
> Ashcan Bill
> yourchoice
> xxwaldoxx
> Scrapiron
> MrBill
> Mikey202
> RPB67
> smokepiper
> RedBaren
> motownflip
> Jack1000
> Moosie


:tpd:


----------



## Big Fame One

Have a great vacation dude, thanks again for spearheading Operation PB-207.
Much appreciated.


----------



## SHOE

My payment went out Wednesday the 30th.


----------



## j6ppc

You should also have received my payment by now.


----------



## germantown rob

Looking good, I just received the mail today and I believe all payments are accounted for. I will place the order by Tuesday.


----------



## RPB67

germantown rob said:


> Looking good, I just received the mail today and I believe all payments are accounted for. I will place the order by Tuesday.


Great !

Before you know it they will be here.


----------



## Simplified

I am not sure I think some people are still missing peach sundays from the shack... :r


----------



## germantown rob

*I placed the order for the lighters this evening, I will keep you posted on any new info.*


----------



## yourchoice

germantown rob said:


> *I placed the order for the lighters this evening, I will keep you posted on any new info.*


WooHoo!


----------



## Big Fame One

germantown rob said:


> *I placed the order for the lighters this evening, I will keep you posted on any new info.*


Sweet Rob, I am excited. Can we shoot you a feedback or ring gauge or something once this goes through?


----------



## j6ppc

yourchoice said:


> WooHoo!


:tpd:


----------



## germantown rob

Big Fame One said:


> Sweet Rob, I am excited. Can we shoot you a feedback or ring gauge or something once this goes through?


The only thing I do ask is that you post when you received your lighter(s). Don't forget to get some butane since they will be shipped empty.


----------



## RPB67

germantown rob said:


> The only thing I do ask is that you post when you received your lighter(s). Don't forget to get some butane since they will be shipped empty.


Probably by within the next two weeks they will start a rolling in.


----------



## germantown rob

RPB67 said:


> Probably by within the next two weeks they will start a rolling in.


I was looking over Ronnie's group buy and it looks like you received your lighter in 10 days and the last people about 17 days, not to shabby.


----------



## germantown rob

*I received confirmation that our order was received along with the excel file, the orders will be shipped this week. All is well.*

I also asked if they would extend this offer to anyone from Club Stogie,

Dear Rob,

Thank you for your update.

We are pleased to offer thsi bulk purchase special to other members of your
club members and they are welcome to contact us. Minimum purchase would be
12 pieces.

Thank you.

Regards,

Irene

Contact me with a pm if anyone wants to put together another buy and I will forward you the link.


----------



## motownflip

Can you use any brand of butane? Or do you recommend a certain brand?


----------



## germantown rob

motownflip said:


> Can you use any brand of butane? Or do you recommend a certain brand?


I stick to triple refined and I never have problems.


----------



## RockyP

i am in. i will take 2 depending on price but deffinitly one. i think i have more lighters than i do cigars


----------



## germantown rob

RockyP said:


> i am in. i will take 2 depending on price but deffinitly one. i think i have more lighters than i do cigars


Sorry this buy is done. Some one needs to spear head another buy as stated above. I am sure this will happen soon.


----------



## ToddziLLa

For those that need fuel, I suggest buying Vector from none other than Mark at Cigarmony! Great fuel, great price, great service. :w


----------



## KASR

If this group buy is still on, put me down for one black.

KASR


----------



## germantown rob

germantown rob said:


> Sorry this buy is done. Some one needs to spear head another buy as stated above. I am sure this will happen soon.


:tpd:


----------



## nic

RPB67 said:


> Probably by within the next two weeks they will start a rolling in.


Hopefully people start seeing these tomorrow.


----------



## germantown rob

nic said:


> Hopefully people start seeing these tomorrow.


I am going to say more like next week, but we can always hope  .


----------



## RPB67

One more week they will start to roll in.


----------



## Jack1000

Just got mine. Looking good. Thanks Rob!


----------



## Big Fame One

Jack1000 said:


> Just got mine. Looking good. Thanks Rob!


Where are you located and how did it come? (USPS, UPS etc) any idea where they shipped from?


----------



## White97Jimmy

I hope mine comes soon....I could use it. This is my last purchase for a while...Glad I did it while I could. I actually had to look for a second job last night. Being broke sucks!


----------



## germantown rob

Mine arrived today,


----------



## germantown rob

Big Fame One said:


> Where are you located and how did it come? (USPS, UPS etc) any idea where they shipped from?


Registered mail, Hong Kong.


----------



## MrBill

*GOT MINE TODAY!!!!!!!!* Thanks!!!!


----------



## RPB67

Nice 

They are on the way !


----------



## Jack1000

Big Fame One said:


> Where are you located and how did it come? (USPS, UPS etc) any idea where they shipped from?


I'm in New Jersey and it came by mail from Hong Kong


----------



## germantown rob

They should all be rolling in now, I had to sign for mine but maybe that was because I got 12 lighters.  

Post to let me know if you got them or if there are any problems.


----------



## RPB67

germantown rob said:


> They should all be rolling in now, I had to sign for mine but maybe that was because I got 12 lighters.
> 
> Post to let me know if you got them or if there are any problems.


I think everyone needs to sign. Tomm or the next day.

I look forward to getting this lighter.


----------



## qwerty1500

I was in on the last PB-207 group buy. You're gonna LOVE em. One of the best buys ... right up there with the Palio buy.

Enjoy!


----------



## oddball

Mailman hand delivered the package (needed to sign it) to my door. Luckily I was home!



I filled it with sweet butane and it works great. Think I'll smoke one to celebrate.

Great thanks to Rob for pulling this together


----------



## icehog3

germantown rob said:


> They should all be rolling in now, I had to sign for mine but maybe that was because I got 12 lighters.
> 
> Post to let me know if you got them or if there are any problems.


Rob, did you get my payment? Just wanna be sure. Thanks again for spearheading this!


----------



## germantown rob

icehog3 said:


> Rob, did you get my payment? Just wanna be sure. Thanks again for spearheading this!


yes I did Tom, Forgot to Pm you. All have paid except for one who I have talked with.


----------



## sirxlaughs

I got my little torch yesterday. I got a clear one, looks really neat. Thank rob. :w


----------



## RPB67

Yup

I just signed for mine !!! All set here. 

Thanks again Rob !


----------



## xxwaldoxx

Just signed for mine also.










Thanks Rob :w


----------



## justinphilly-cl

bring me my torches you wh0re!


----------



## RedBaron

Got my torch today.
Thanks Rob!!


----------



## Big Fame One

Im hoping for a knock at my door today from the mailman, but Im a westcoaster so we shall see....


----------



## icehog3

Mine came too!! Gratzi Rob!!


----------



## dadof3illinois

Lucky for me I was home today and the mail came early!!!

Thanks for putting this together Rob.


----------



## MikeZ

Got mine and I didn't even have to sign for it. Thanks!


----------



## germantown rob

justinphilly said:


> bring me my torches you wh0re!


Your the only one who hasen't paid me


----------



## justinphilly-cl

germantown rob said:


> Your the only one who hasen't paid me


youre the only one that hasnt gotten me a wedding present!!


----------



## germantown rob

justinphilly said:


> youre the only one that hasnt gotten me a wedding present!!


Oh SH!T! I forgot to mail it, it's in the mail, I won't .... in your mouth. Damn bro, I forgot to get a card to mail it, sorry it will be to you in a few days, maybe I'll just hand deliver it.


----------



## justinphilly-cl

germantown rob said:


> Oh SH!T! I forgot to mail it, it's in the mail, I won't .... in your mouth. Damn bro, I forgot to get a card to mail it, sorry it will be to you in a few days, maybe I'll just hand deliver it.


yeah, i heard the "check's in the mail: sh1t when i was working for that collections company, never thought id hear it from my friends~~


----------



## germantown rob

justinphilly said:


> yeah, i heard the "check's in the mail: sh1t when i was working for that collections company, never thought id hear it from my friends~~


Seriously my bad, I ment to take care of that the monday after the wedding.


----------



## justinphilly-cl

germantown rob said:


> Seriously my bad, I might to take care of that monday after the wedding.


huh? run that by me again? dont sweat it dude, handle it when u can.. or dont handle it.. i still love ya.....maybe a little less, but i still do.


----------



## germantown rob

justinphilly said:


> huh? run that by me again? dont sweat it dude, handle it when u can.. or dont handle it.. i still love ya.....maybe a little less, but i still do.


stop messing around


----------



## justinphilly-cl

germantown rob said:


> stop messing around


stop post whoring (wait you get like double the credits, since you srated this thread) im definitely done on this thread!


----------



## qwerty1500

justinphilly said:


> stop post whoring (wait you get like double the credits, since you srated this thread) im definitely done on this thread!


Pacman champ ... I'm impressed! Spent 5 bux on it last night and was out in nothing flat. Maybe I need to smoke some of my own hand-rolled before I can be the player I was in college?


----------



## motownflip

I don't have mine yet, should I be worried?


----------



## RPB67

motownflip said:


> I don't have mine yet, should I be worried?


Definately not. It will come by the weekend.


----------



## jovenhut

got mine today. thanks rob


----------



## j6ppc

motownflip said:


> I don't have mine yet, should I be worried?


Nope. The receipt window on the last buy was 7-14 days if memory serves.

Hang in there and be *sure* to use triple refined in the lighter.

Also this is the first lighter I've ever had that only requires refilling every 4-5 weeks. Sweet.


----------



## DAFU

:w ..............just fired mine up!
Thanks Rob!!!


----------



## Moosie

Got my two today. Thanks again.


----------



## SilvrBck

Mine showed up today in a nice little white box with real purdy stamps all over it. Thanks bro!

SB


----------



## Simplified

Gtown Rob you are the man! Got my box today, nice!


----------



## Ashcan Bill

I received mine today as well. Thanks for pulling the deal together Rob!

Now if I can just figure out where I put that can of butane.....................


----------



## TTgirl

Mine came in the mail today - thanks, Rob! It's pretty cool-looking, and I really like that you can see how much fuel you have left.

One thing, though - I'm having some trouble keeping the flame lit. Could it be the butane?


----------



## Ermo

Damn!?! Wheres my lighter!!!!! we need a smiley in a straight jacket cause I'm going crazy over here.......


----------



## Ashcan Bill

I give up. Can't find the blasted butane! Have to pick some up on the way home tomorrow. 

This thing is really kinda neat looking. Can't wait to try it out. Even comes with a stand.

Cool little dude.


----------



## Ermo

Rub it in ashcan, rub it in.:r


----------



## yourchoice

Ermo said:


> Damn!?! Wheres my lighter!!!!! we need a smiley in a straight jacket cause I'm going crazy over here.......


:tpd: :c


----------



## mikey202

Hope I get mine tommarrow..got a Cao Mx2 that I want to burn with it!!


----------



## motownflip

Got mine today. Thanks.


----------



## germantown rob

Ashcan Bill said:


> I give up. Can't find the blasted butane! Have to pick some up on the way home tomorrow.
> 
> This thing is really kinda neat looking. Can't wait to try it out. Even comes with a stand.
> 
> Cool little dude.


I cut the chain off of mine, but I did start to keep the top on my old lighter to keep it from getting so beat up carrying it.


----------



## germantown rob

*So far I have feed back that one lighter is not working proper. Let me know about any issues so I can let the company know and see what they can do.*


----------



## White97Jimmy

I have feedback that my lighter isn't here! Maybe today...


----------



## germantown rob

White97Jimmy said:


> I have feedback that my lighter isn't here! Maybe today...


I would think today or tomorrow


----------



## RPB67

Second lighter I have bought from these group buys.

The vendor is very good and very good at his shipping methods.


----------



## RockyP

i dont remember if i already replied. but i am in.


----------



## germantown rob

RockyP said:


> i dont remember if i already replied. but i am in.


Anew buy needs to be started, a couple of people expressed interest in starting a new buy but if they don't do it I will head one up starting this weekend.


----------



## RPB67

germantown rob said:


> Anew buy needs to be started, a couple of people expressed interest in starting a new buy but if they don't do it I will head one up starting this weekend.


Maybe I will get another color.


----------



## germantown rob

RPB67 said:


> Maybe I will get another color.


I ended up getting all the colors for myself  .


----------



## RPB67

germantown rob said:


> I ended up getting all the colors for myself  .


Lighter whore !

I have 2 clear and a black. May just have to get another color.


----------



## germantown rob

RPB67 said:


> Lighter whore !
> 
> I have 2 clear and a black. May just have to get another color.


The black and clear are my favorites but the red and yellow will come in handy for finding in the dark


----------



## RPB67

germantown rob said:


> The black and clear are my favorites but the red and yellow will come in handy for finding in the dark


Next one is a Yellow one for me.


----------



## Simplified

So how long before someone burns a nose with one of these?


----------



## smokepiper

Had to pick mine up at the post office today. I filled her and she lit right up. I really enjoyed the applications page in the manual. Did you know you can use these to unfreeze locks in the winter? Sure you may weld the lock shut, but it won't be frozen with ice anymore. 

Mmmm... 1300 deg. C for lighting a cigar. It'll do it in a hurry. 

Thanks for putting this together Rob.

D


----------



## bonggoy

justinphilly said:


> huh? run that by me again? dont sweat it dude, handle it when u can.. or dont handle it.. i still love ya.....maybe a little less, but i still do.


get a room


----------



## Lewshus

I think I received mine. My wife just called and said she had to sign for package for me from Hong Kong. Now I can't wait to get home and put it to use.

Thanks again Germantown Rob, appreciate everything you've done.


----------



## White97Jimmy

Picked mine up at the post office just now. Filled it up and started playing with it. I think this is a pretty cool little lighter. I have a few different torches to play with now!


----------



## White97Jimmy

Lewshus said:


> I think I received mine. My wife just called and said she had to sign for package for me from Hong Kong. Now I can't wait to get home and put it to use.
> 
> Thanks again Germantown Rob, appreciate everything you've done.


That's it! I especially like the $32 worth of postage on it to get it here! LOL


----------



## Ermo

Should I be worried mine hasn't shown up yet?!?


----------



## germantown rob

Ermo said:


> Should I be worried mine hasn't shown up yet?!?


No, you live in Detroit, what else do you expect.


----------



## TideRoll

I got a signature card stuck in my door today and I assume it is for this. I'll know more tommorow...


----------



## scrapiron

HELP!!

Got mine but worried.. I think it missed the Quality control line.

Or is the little white fuel line supposed to be curved outside the silver metal tube? See attached picture


----------



## SilvrBck

scrapiron said:


> HELP!!
> 
> Got mine but worried.. I think it missed the Quality control line.
> 
> Or is the little white fuel line supposed to be curved outside the silver metal tube? See attached picture


That's how mine looks. Mine works just fine. I wouldn't worry.

SB

Edit: Actually, I think the metal tube is for filling but the uptake is the while tubing. It makes sense that they'd be different, I guess.


----------



## Big Fame One

Haven't gotten mine either, and I don't even live in Detroit. Appears like most people have recieved theirs already. Hope all is okay.


----------



## mikey202

Missed the mailman!!!!:tg gonna pick it up tomarrow


----------



## mikey202

Got it!!! Very nice lighter.


----------



## TTgirl

germantown rob said:


> *So far I have feed back that one lighter is not working proper. Let me know about any issues so I can let the company know and see what they can do.*


Seems that everyone else's are working fine, so we're gonna try it today with some fresh butane. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## scrapiron

SilvrBck said:


> That's how mine looks. Mine works just fine. I wouldn't worry.
> 
> SB
> 
> Edit: Actually, I think the metal tube is for filling but the uptake is the while tubing. It makes sense that they'd be different, I guess.


I'll charge it up and give it a try then. Thanks


----------



## tiptone

Big Fame One said:


> Haven't gotten mine either, and I don't even live in Detroit. Appears like most people have recieved theirs already. Hope all is okay.


I'm in Texas and haven't gotten mine yet either, I wouldn't sweat it yet. I think I remember reading there was almost two weeks between the first and last lighters received in the last group buy.


----------



## mikey202

scrapiron said:


> I'll charge it up and give it a try then. Thanks


mine looks the same way as yours..works fine.


----------



## Big Fame One

tiptone said:


> I'm in Texas and haven't gotten mine yet either, I wouldn't sweat it yet. I think I remember reading there was almost two weeks between the first and last lighters received in the last group buy.


thanks dude, mine actually arrived today and so far so good. Thanks Rob!!!!


----------



## sirxlaughs

germantown rob said:


> *So far I have feed back that one lighter is not working proper. Let me know about any issues so I can let the company know and see what they can do.*


So far, mine is working great. Filled it up with Vector fuel. Worked the first time, and every time since. The only comment I have is that the flame is smaller than my Colibri Tri-Cutta. It's also not as 'wind-resistance'. So far, it's more reliable, though. There have been times where my Tri-Cutta was a bit of a pain to light. The big, "bubble-butt" reservoir is really nice. Holds a lot of fuel. From the amount that I've used so far, I don't think I'll be refueling for quite some time. For comparison, I would usually have to fill my colibri every 3-4 cigars. I've gone through 5 (one that needed touching up) and the fuel level (turn the lighter upside down) is slightly above the point where you can feel the seem on the reservior. Very nice lighter. I'm glad I got one.
Oh yea - I guess I should point out that I keep the flame level around the center, closer to the +.


----------



## yourchoice

tiptone said:


> ...haven't gotten mine yet either, I wouldn't sweat it yet. I think I remember reading there was almost two weeks between the first and last lighters received in the last group buy.


:tpd: , but man I'm hoping it comes tomorrow!


----------



## germantown rob

yourchoice said:


> :tpd: , but man I'm hoping it comes tomorrow!


I hope so too, but give it the next week then I will get worried and get in touch with the distributor to see whats up.


----------



## tiptone

yourchoice said:


> :tpd: , but man I'm hoping it comes tomorrow!


I was hoping it might show up Saturday since that's the only day that someone is here when the mail comes. I wouldn't worry too much unless it doesn't show up this week.

germantown rob: Thanks so much for spearheading this group buy, you're the man.


----------



## yourchoice

I hope this isn't considered post whoring, but I just spent 3 minutes staring at tiptone's avatar


----------



## germantown rob

yourchoice said:


> I hope this isn't considered post whoring, but I just spent 3 minutes staring at tiptone's avatar


Well, know that you pointed it out, so did I. No I think what you did is a public service announcement.


----------



## TideRoll

As expected, the package needing signature was the Prince. Filled it up a short while ago, fired it up and it does just fine.

Thanks for steering this one through, Rob!


----------



## ca21455

yourchoice said:


> I hope this isn't considered post whoring, but I just spent 3 minutes staring at tiptone's avatar


Same here, but I think it would just be considered gawking.:dr


----------



## tiptone

Glad to know it's a hit, though I can't take any credit for the boob in question. After helping Kiwi Michelle with an animated avatar I decided I needed one of my own.


----------



## yourchoice

Well, I got mine today. Apparently my wife received a slip saying we had something to sign for at the post office but never told me:sl . I got another slip in today's mail and picked it up.

Man these things are sweet. Thanks for putting the buy together Rob.

Quick question. Did anybody's come with fuel already in theirs? I received one empty (which is what I was expecting) and one with fuel in it already. It allowed me to fire it up right away and it burned a nice blue flame, but obviously I don't know what kind of fuel they put in. What's your opinion? I would think the fuel used is fine since it came from them. More than anything I was surprised they shipped it half way around the world ready to fire up!


----------



## ca21455

Wife picked mine up at the PO today. Fired it up tonight and it works great. According to the instruction sheet you can use it to soider, harden metals, fuse plastic, repair tool on cycling tours??? and for lighting during power outages.

I question using it for a light, but it does a hell of a job lighting cigars (which by the way is never mentioned!) 

Thanks Rob for putting this together!


----------



## j6ppc

Got the pink sig card, all I need to do is pick it up.
Thanks for the great group buy.


----------



## nic

Picked mine up at the PO today. Fired it up tonight and it works great. Thanks Rob!


----------



## germantown rob

*Did anyone not get your lighter or at least a slip for your lighter yet?*


----------



## ToddziLLa

Picking mine up at the PO today. Thanks again Rob!


----------



## tiptone

germantown rob said:


> *Did anyone not get your lighter or at least a slip for your lighter yet?*


No lighters, no slip....deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## tiptone

Ignore me, slip was waiting at home when I got in today.


----------



## germantown rob

germantown rob said:


> *Did anyone not get your lighter or at least a slip for your lighter yet?*


:tpd:


----------



## Simplified

Simplified said:


> Gtown Rob you are the man! Got my box today, nice!


So I have had mine for just about a month and have to fill it for the first time. So 15 to 20 smokes a week for 4 weeks, 60 - 80 sticks per fill. Very nice indeed!!!

Oh, and I can spot weld my kids bike to boot!


----------

